# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond voedsel voor je ideaal gewicht

## FRANCOIS580

Gezond voedsel voor je ideaal gewicht 

*We streven allemaal naar ons meest ideale gewicht, maar dat is gemakkelijker gezegd dan gedaan. Velen van ons kampen met overgewicht, en hun aantal wordt er zeker niet minder op, integendeel. De ene bereikt zijn meest ideale gewicht veel vlugger dan de andere, en er zijn zelfs die, ondanks al hun inspanningen, hun streefgewicht nooit bereiken. Er zijn er zelfs die gewicht bijwinnen door het drinken van een glas water. Zowel voedingsspecialisten als diëtisten hebben het steeds over gezond voedsel en gezonde voeding, en een evenwichtig en gevarieerd leef- en voedingspatroon. Maar aan wat denken ze als ze het over gezond voedsel en gezonde voeding?*

Gezond eten en drinken gaan samen, en daar ziet iedereen het belang van in. Dé hamvraag daarbij is uiteraard wat men onder gezond voedsel verstaat? Zéker is dat vers en gevarieerd bij staat bij een gezonde voeding centraal staan. Gezond voedsel is van levensbelang voor al je lichaamsfunctie. Zo'n voedsel is in de eerste plaats dagvers en bestaat hoofdzakelijk uit groenten en fruit, mager vlees, vis en zuivelproducten. In een gezond en evenwichtig voedingspatroon eet je zo weinig mogelijk rood vlees en vette voedingsmiddelen.

*Gezond ontbijt met fruit en magere zuivel*

Om je dag met voldoende energie te starten, is een gezond en voedzaam ontbijt onontbeerlijk. Je kan daarbij de klassieke muesli bijvoorbeeld vervangen door zeven granenmix en/of havermoutvlokken. Bij gezond voedsel en een gezond ontbijt mogen zowel fruit en zuivel zoals magere yoghurt en kaas, niet ontbreken. En vergeet bij je ontbijt je .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

